# Solo Cichlid - Suggestions Needed.



## runningwild (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi,

I will be getting a glass tank built for a corner table with the following dimensions:

26" x 21" x 18" (42.54 US Gallons)

I know it's not a big tank, but would like your suggestions in keeping a solo cichlid.

The tank will be bare bottom with a sponge filter and a 100W heater. Water changes will be done every 3 days (10%).

Would there be any foam like sheet/similar material (black color) that can be glued to the base of the tank (inside)? Something that does not cause trouble or mess up the water parameters. This is in cases where I would want to avoid the bare bottom glass.

Background used will be black as well.

Thanks.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I would recommend painting the bottom of the tank black or brown (on the dry side of the glass) rather than attaching foam to the inside bottom of the tank.

Is there any reason you are only considering one fish for this tank?


----------



## runningwild (Mar 28, 2013)

Deeda said:


> I would recommend painting the bottom of the tank black or brown (on the dry side of the glass) rather than attaching foam to the inside bottom of the tank.


Sounds cool. 



Deeda said:


> Is there any reason you are only considering one fish for this tank?


No specific reasons. I was thinking of a single EBJD but not planning for a bigger tank in the future.. hence chucked the idea.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Have you considered trying some Tanganyika shell dwellers? They stay small and some species form colonies that are interesting to watch.


----------



## runningwild (Mar 28, 2013)

Maybe using frosted glass for the bottom followed by a coat of black on the dry side to avoid glare when lights are installed in the aquarium hood. Something like this >>


----------



## runningwild (Mar 28, 2013)

Deeda said:


> Have you considered trying some Tanganyika shell dwellers? They stay small and some species form colonies that are interesting to watch.


 No, I haven't, since have been thinking of keeping a single fish.


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

Painting the bottom of the tank is definitely the way to go.

An angel would probably be comfortable in that tank, or possibly a convict. Are you intending on including any decor other than the sponge filter?


----------



## runningwild (Mar 28, 2013)

jcabage said:


> Painting the bottom of the tank is definitely the way to go.
> 
> An angel would probably be comfortable in that tank, or possibly a convict. Are you intending on including any decor other than the sponge filter?


I will not be using any decor.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Frosted glass would probably suit your purpose since you are having the tank built for you but it is definitely more expensive than painting the bottom.


----------



## runningwild (Mar 28, 2013)

Deeda said:


> Frosted glass would probably suit your purpose since you are having the tank built for you but it is definitely more expensive than painting the bottom.


Getting that done would not be an issue. There are several space constraints due to which I cannot go for a bigger tank. Wouldn't mind spending on that.

Awaiting more suggestions guys.


----------



## iridextr (Feb 8, 2013)

A cichlid tank without decor?.. they will not be the happiest fish. They need rocks, angels like plants, and shellies need their little shells.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

iridextr said:


> A cichlid tank without decor?.. they will not be the happiest fish. They need rocks, angels like plants, and shellies need their little shells.


+1


----------



## runningwild (Mar 28, 2013)

iridextr said:


> A cichlid tank without decor?.. they will not be the happiest fish. They need rocks, angels like plants, and shellies need their little shells.





aicardi said:


> iridextr said:
> 
> 
> > A cichlid tank without decor?.. they will not be the happiest fish. They need rocks, angels like plants, and shellies need their little shells.
> ...


Kindly suggest a solo cichlid that I can keep with the adequate decor.


----------



## iridextr (Feb 8, 2013)

Unfortunately, there aren't really any cichlids you can keep alone. They aren't like guppies or goldfish, they are very social and are much more intelligent and will be stressed on their own. One thing I've heard from several sources, is that when a cichlid is kept alone, it thinks that there is some kind of predator that has killed the rest of the fish, so the single cichlid will hide and essentially go into survival mode.
I have experienced something like this by taking out a more dominant pair of fish from a tank with fingerlings. The little baby firemouths immediately stopped eating, stopped swimming, and hid in bizarre places. After losing a few of the little fish (there were about 15-20 to begin with), I decided that it was because I moved the more dominant fish in the tank, which happened to be my lovely pair of white calvuses. The fish aren't related at all, different continents! yet the babies were miserable when I took the calvuses out. Then I put the calvuses back in the tank a week or so later, the firemouths came to life and darted around the tank as they did before! 
So that story may be a different situation, but cichlids are extremely social creatures. I honestly would not recommend any cichlid kept alone, other than putting a fish in a q-tank temporarily. You can keep a handful of Cyno. afra, I love these fish, some of my personal favorites. They'll need a sand substrate and plenty of rocks. I would suggest searching the site from the main page for the cookie cutter 40 gallon. You can get a good idea of what is acceptable for a tank of that size.


----------



## runningwild (Mar 28, 2013)

iridextr said:


> Unfortunately, there aren't really any cichlids you can keep alone. They aren't like guppies or goldfish, they are very social and are much more intelligent and will be stressed on their own. One thing I've heard from several sources, is that when a cichlid is kept alone, it thinks that there is some kind of predator that has killed the rest of the fish, so the single cichlid will hide and essentially go into survival mode.
> I have experienced something like this by taking out a more dominant pair of fish from a tank with fingerlings. The little baby firemouths immediately stopped eating, stopped swimming, and hid in bizarre places. After losing a few of the little fish (there were about 15-20 to begin with), I decided that it was because I moved the more dominant fish in the tank, which happened to be my lovely pair of white calvuses. The fish aren't related at all, different continents! yet the babies were miserable when I took the calvuses out. Then I put the calvuses back in the tank a week or so later, the firemouths came to life and darted around the tank as they did before!
> So that story may be a different situation, but cichlids are extremely social creatures. I honestly would not recommend any cichlid kept alone, other than putting a fish in a q-tank temporarily. You can keep a handful of Cyno. afra, I love these fish, some of my personal favorites. They'll need a sand substrate and plenty of rocks. I would suggest searching the site from the main page for the cookie cutter 40 gallon. You can get a good idea of what is acceptable for a tank of that size.


Thanks for the in depth explanation. I have planned to go for an Angel community (about 4 Nos.). Would these guys do well in a bare bottom setup? I will have some good amount of root like driftwood sourced.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

why do you want to go with bare bottom? If your doing angels they love plants and plants need the soil unless your doing all anubis and java fern and attaching it onto the driftwood


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

runningwild said:


> Thanks for the in depth explanation. I have planned to go for an Angel community (about 4 Nos.). Would these guys do well in a bare bottom setup? I will have some good amount of root like driftwood sourced.


Glad to see your plans evolving. It was a good choice to try to include some driftwood IMO. I like the angels as well - the tank isn't quite as limiting for them because they will appreciate the height. :thumb:

As for not using substrate, that is still a personal choice. You can include plants as mentioned (java fern or anubias) without substrate. You could also add a few potted plants if you like. You have a good start with the driftwood though. I was worried you might have some issues with a completely bare tank and a cichlid. If you are still open to ideas, you might look into a dirted tank - the Walstaad method. This is great (easy and low maintenance) for planted tanks, and planted tanks are great for angels.

As for keeping a single cichlid, this is actually very common, especially with the larger South American's and/or Central Americans. If you have a love for Red Devils or a smaller tank (55-75 gallon) and like Oscars, you probably aren't going to be able to include other cichlids to be social with. Tank space is at a premium with these fish because of bio-load and aggression (especially at such large adult sizes). They tend to do well and be very interactive even when kept solo.


----------



## ParrotKeeper (Feb 27, 2011)

Angels fare well if a panted tank. 
Deeda gave a good suggestion in going with shell dwellers (they are a bit more expensive than angels but totally worth it). In addition to pristine water condition, all they need is a sand substrate and some shells (number of shells depending on the number and type of shell dwellers selected).

But if you are still very much looking forward for a single fish without any decor in your tank, you might want to try the flower horn (made made but yet very popular and common in India)

Kiran


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

ParrotKeeper said:


> if you are still very much looking forward for a single fish without any decor in your tank, you might want to try the flower horn (made made but yet very popular and common in India)


With the tank dimensions provided, I would imagine a flowerhorn outgrowing this setup in a matter of months.

Good choice for a solo cichlid though :wink:


----------



## ParrotKeeper (Feb 27, 2011)

There are all kind of flower horns you get these days including the dwarf ones

Kiran


----------

